# First time smoking a couple of pork chops.. What do I need??



## westgateblvd (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi. The first time out I did a ( beef ) rump roast. very near 4Lbs took just over 2hrs to do. I think I used to much hickery chips. A little over powering.. Next we would like to try pork chops. What I was thinking is. I have a MES smoker. I would run either the hickery chips or some other flavor first while it heats up. Then just cook it in what is left over. Like a little smoke. Not like the rump that tastes like it went threw a house fire. Thanks.. Al


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 1, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan

Looking forward to the Qview


----------



## davidhef88 (Apr 1, 2012)

Did you have thin blue smoke or heavy thick white smoke?  Thick smoke can give you a bad smoke taste.


----------



## westgateblvd (Apr 1, 2012)

It was 46 here. I had smoke. Can't tell you if it was thin, or thick. The first load of WET chips I put in started on fire. I put alittle water in there to put it out. After that there was alot of smoke, but no fire. Now with chops. I know the internal temp will have to be 160. We can not make a juicy pork chop in this house. Not sure if they should be thick, or thin, bone in, or bone out, first cut or center cut??, and what would be a good wood to use..


----------



## windshield king (Apr 1, 2012)

I use hickory for just about everything but I will do apple or cherry with it sometimes.also try pulling when your temp is lower 140-150 it should be juicy then.Just did pork loin today and pulled at 140.


----------



## davidhef88 (Apr 1, 2012)

I would try apple or cherry. I also wouldn't  go over 150 or they may start to dry on you.


----------



## whistlepig (Apr 1, 2012)

With all do respect I think your smoker is running too hot. A four pound roast in two hours is not low and slow. If it is catching wet chips on fire something isn't working right.


----------



## westgateblvd (Apr 1, 2012)

I guess I could call Masterbuilt on that.. It was 46 outside, and took no time to get up to temp, and the first load of chips caught on fire. I put alittle water in that tray and it took care of it.


----------



## whistlepig (Apr 1, 2012)

I have never had dry chips catch on fire in my Masterbuilt. In fact I am I am smoking a ham with dry chips right now. If wet chips are catching fire I think that there is something wrong. And I think you are having trouble with your smoker temps. You may have too much stuff working against you right now and I think that it's stuff that's not your fault.


----------



## westgateblvd (Apr 1, 2012)

So i might have to send in that digital head that is on it?? That would have the brain that would tell what temp to set things at..


----------



## westgateblvd (Apr 1, 2012)

So i might have to send in that digital head that is on it?? That would have the brain that would tell what temp to set things at..


----------



## whistlepig (Apr 1, 2012)

You need a second way of checking your smoker temp. I recommend a Maverick ET-732. The chips catching on fire is a whole different animal. There is something wrong there.


----------



## westgateblvd (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a Maverick ET-72 right now..


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 1, 2012)

If you have a 732 then you should check it in boiling water - if accurate then use it to monitor the food and the smoker. The one in the smoker is almost never accurate.


----------



## westgateblvd (Apr 1, 2012)

It doesn't say 732 on the box. It says ET-72. That one read higher than the one built in. When the Maverick hit 140 I cut into the meat, and it was kind of raw. The one that came with the MES read 130.


----------



## whistlepig (Apr 1, 2012)

Try an ET-732. It's dual probe and monitors both the smoker temp and meat temp.


----------



## westgateblvd (Apr 2, 2012)

I also have a pyrex model thermometer. I could slide it down the vent to see what the temp is..


----------



## westgateblvd (Apr 10, 2012)

well.. My part came. Now I will be up and ready to run again. Now can someone tell me about pork chops?? Like how thick, first cut, or second cut, or center cut??, what temp??, and how long to cook?? Bone in, or no bone??All I can think of is to coat it as well with the olive oil, and the fresh salt and pepper.. What else??


----------



## eman (Apr 10, 2012)

What ever chops you can get 3/4 - 1 1/4 " thick . Rub w/ olive oil or mustard coat w/ what ever seasoning you like. Get smoker up to temp put some dry chips in and get them smoking , then put the chops in . cook the chops @ 230 degrees to 145 internal temp.

 Run the top vent fully open and just smoke untill  you hit the 145 internal temp.

 all you need is a palm full of chips every 45 min - to 1 hr.


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 10, 2012)

eman said:


> What ever chops you can get 3/4 - 1 1/4 " thick . Rub w/ olive oil or mustard coat w/ what ever seasoning you like. Get smoker up to temp put some dry chips in and get them smoking , then put the chops in . cook the chops @ 230 degrees to 145 internal temp.
> 
> Run the top vent fully open and just smoke untill  you hit the 145 internal temp.
> 
> all you need is a palm full of chips every 45 min - to 1 hr.


 Good call Bob, I like the 3/4" chops because the thickness gives them time to get some smokey flavor before they hit 145º IT.


----------



## westgateblvd (Apr 10, 2012)

Isn't pork suspose to be cooked untill it well done?? Something like 160??


----------



## jakerz66 (Apr 10, 2012)

Try putting them in a brine it will give you a moist chop every time


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 10, 2012)

Jakerz66 said:


> Try putting them in a brine it will give you a moist chop every time



:yeahthat:


----------



## westgateblvd (Apr 10, 2012)

Brine?? What makes a brine??, and how long do they sit in it??


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 10, 2012)

use the handy dandy "search" feature at the top of the page...  you'll find everything you need for brining


----------



## westgateblvd (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok..


----------



## westgateblvd (Apr 10, 2012)

I am going to try that Alton Brown brine. Would it be ok to leave it over night in the brine??


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 10, 2012)

yes...  put it in before bed and then take out in the morning (8-10 hrs) ...  RINSE really good and DO NOT discard the used brine down your kitchen sink,,,  as the salt will rust the strainer (been there, done that)...  just pour it down the toilet...


----------



## westgateblvd (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok. I think I will follow advice and do chicken parts first. I checked out two of the meat probes I have last night in boiling water. Both were good. Now can you explain what to do?? I need to know what temp, and internal temp the chicken should be. I will only add maybe 6 or 7 chps at a time.g


----------

